# GA-990FXA-UD3 northbridge



## Canzara (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi all.
I'm just looking for some information, maybe help..I've been using this board with an 1100T for about 3 weeks to a month. I am currently not overclocked at all, I like to run my chips at default for awhile before OC'ing. I was going to attempt to OC last night and I moved some thermal sensors around in my case for monitoring purposes. I stuck one into one of the slots on my northbridge heatsink and immediately the heat alarm went off, it was 70C. This has me quite concerned.
My case has a large fan on the side so with that off it was hotter then norm, but even with it on its sitting at around 60C..I did some google searching and it seems others are having similar issues. Its got me concerned, especially since I'm not OC'd. Should I be worried?
Other posts I found where people have mentioned this it was suggested not to worry about it, but this doesn't seem normal to me...My northbridge is hotter then my CPU or my video card for crying out loud..Suggestions? advice?
Thanks in advance.


on another note, should this have been in the cooling section? Sorry if it should wasn't sure.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 14, 2011)

northbridges tend to run fairly hot. its hotter than your CPU because it has less cooling than your CPU.


just find a small fan like a 40mm, and attach it. you'll find it doesnt take much airflow to lower the temps.


----------



## Inceptor (Oct 14, 2011)

I have the 990FXA-UD3, and although I do not have a temperature sensor on it, I don't think you have anything to worry about.  I've seen absolutely no problems, and I've run my northbridge, overvolted, up to 2600 Mhz at times.  Your Northbridge and VRM  will be much hotter than your cpu since they only have passive cooling heat sinks.

[Nice quote from Russell btw.]


----------



## Canzara (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok guys, thanks for the advice.
I am thinking I'll remove the passive heatsink and clean off whatever thermal paste they have there and put some arctic silver 5 on it as well I'm going to the computer store and see if I can find a fan of some sort I can mount there, just to be safe.
I'm just afraid I start messing with HTT or northbridge voltage those temps are going to go through the roof...I'd hate to fry my board.
After making this post I also sent a mail to gigabyte and asked if this was normal..I just don't really know what to expect from them in regards to length of time for reply.
Either way I do want to try something to cool it down some before I OC.
Thanks again.

The quote often isn't very popular Inceptor, I take that to mean its true


----------



## Canzara (Oct 14, 2011)

Update:
I just picked up an Antec Spot Cool: http://store.antec.com/Product/cooling-cooling_fan/spot-cool/0-761345-75018-9.aspx
The temp's dropped 15 degrees immediately. I feel better now sitting at 45C rather then 60.
Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## synic (Nov 14, 2011)

Canzara said:


> Update:
> I just picked up an Antec Spot Cool: http://store.antec.com/Product/cooling-cooling_fan/spot-cool/0-761345-75018-9.aspx
> The temp's dropped 15 degrees immediately. I feel better now sitting at 45C rather then 60.
> Thanks again for the advice.



Hi Canzara, 

How are you going with those NB temps? 

My temps range from 65c - 88c.   It's a bit ridiculous. 

I'm thinking of RMA'ing this UD3.    How is your board going?


----------



## AsRock (Nov 14, 2011)

My my NB was getting hot on my 880 Chipset until i manually set the voltages up as auto was picking the highest ( or near to ) max volts for the NB..


----------



## Canzara (Nov 14, 2011)

I bought an Antec Spotcool and mounted it on an angle so its blowing directly at both the backside of my 6950 and that heatsink..Its good now..its just warm to the touch. If I turn that off they just explode. I contacted gigabyte about it, can't recall if I mentioned that. There reply was very basic with no details, but confirmed its fine. They claimed its tested up to 90C.

It didn't seem to cause me issues either way...but had me concerned.


----------



## synic (Nov 14, 2011)

AsRock said:


> My my NB was getting hot on my 880 Chipset until i manually set the voltages up as auto was picking the highest ( or near to ) max volts for the NB..



You set the voltage manually?  What about AMD C&Q?   What setting did you use?

I've got to try and fix this somehow.  My fans are blowing at max and I'm use to a silent PC.  This is killing me. 

Can you instruct me which NB volt temps to set? 

Thanks.


----------



## monster1941 (Mar 21, 2012)

*temps*

there is a problem with this sensor try this one put system to sleep and re check temps mine come in 10c lower after waking from sleep with cpuid hardware monitor ????


----------



## Canzara (Mar 21, 2012)

Sorry Monster I don't have the board anymore...


----------

